# ------ Friday Pics-------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

I could see the weeds from the plane as I flew into hobby last week. See the shrimp boat?


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

6/8 count fresh gulf shrimp!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Four!*

Spooley Jr. tees off at Wolf Creek.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Flying into Shreveport to have some fun.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

The kids enjoying the summer.









All this one does is eat.









Church camp


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Family reunion in Hot Springs

Cousins

















My girls









Not sure what happened here


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My three day project. I need to finish and have it loaded tonight. Headed to west texas tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Boats*

Boats we got from Federal surplus program, coming to a port near you!

BB


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

On a quest to escape the heat. Maine works. Not been over 73degrees for a week. Some coatal scenes.

I dont always eat fried, but when I do


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Local table fare and a Shoreline Lobstah bake for my daughter.


























































I had to cook too


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Battery terminal repair using a jig head


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Few fishing pics from the last few weeks....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My youngest and her hound are heading back to TAMU this morning. She starts full time at Schubot Monday until class starts. Her Mom and brother are going along too, so it's just me and the dogs for a week.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool Native American masks from a museum recently.



















Cigar city brewing INVASION

Tasty


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*4th of july vacation this year.*

Beautifull Bayou Vista.
My dad finally ridding in my kenner.
And random family kids.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

My beautiful wife
Cooler I just found at a garage sale, It was a jagermeister cooler, and now Will be used as a live well for catch and bait.
My new john boat I have been working on.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Freaky Fun Friday at Camp


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Family trip out to San Francisco and Monterey. 

1. First experience with cold Pacific water
2. Doing what any kid would do when given a shovel, bucket, and wind.
3. Jelly fish from the aquarium.
4. Wife and Son with Jellyfish.
5. Muir Woods. Biggest freakin trees you'll ever see.
6. Golden Gate bridge with fog.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The Bash Brothers (at least 1/2) showed up at the station Wednesday. The guy doesn't like to talk about McGuire!

Got our chicken coop at the house setup..


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

My first offshore trip. The new buccaneer


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Have had a busy last couple weeks. Last weekend we went to the Castell TX Volunteer Fire Dept BBQ. 
This is their pit with Sausage, they also have steak and pork.
My dad with my daughter and niece and nephew.
some bugs that i found on my pecan tree...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My three day project.


Why didn't you space the boards evenly instead of butting them up against each other and leaving the large gap in the middle of the trailer?

TH


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Why didn't you space the boards evenly instead of butting them up against each other and leaving the large gap in the middle of the trailer?
> 
> TH


LOL! At 10 PM last night I was DONE! I still have to rip a 4" wide piece to put in there. Going with LED lights too.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

..


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Why didn't you space the boards evenly instead of butting them up against each other and leaving the large gap in the middle of the trailer?
> 
> TH


not to armchair quarterback, but i agree!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> not to armchair quarterback, but i agree!


Read post # 24. :tongue:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Went fishing Tuesday late... after the rain


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> LOL! At 10 PM last night I was DONE! I still have to rip a 4" wide piece to put in there


Oh I understand that! I cut a new door from smart siding for a deer stand the other day...used the old door for a template, traced it out, cut it EXACTLY right...only problem was I cut it backwards. So the outside of the smart siding was inside...blah.

TH


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

We've been whacking the kings out of Galveston lately. A few sharks, too. Limits on each trip!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Grand dog*

We puppy sat for a few hours the other night. This is Violet the Great Dane puppy. She is almost 8 weeks old, weighs 14lbs and is very sassy! Her dad is 190lbs and her mom is 130lbs. She's going to be a big girl.

She is so young and her legs are so long that when she ran to play with our dogs she would just randomly fall over. She also struggled carrying the frisbee without stepping on it.

Wore her out and she fell asleep on my shoes.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Right around the corner and I can't wait. Dog doesn't look like much but she is a retrieving fool.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

she's got the crazy duck retrieving eyes, that's all that matters!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

First big cook on the UDS. Had a level of chicken quaters under the ribs. It worked great.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Some pics from last Sunday's LLM adventure

A pic of my boy Daniel from a couple of yrs ago with his first tarpon caught on a super spook @ the east cut jetty, don't mind my big beer belly panza!!! lol


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

What are the riser pipes with the valves on them for.


Part Timer said:


> First big cook on the UDS. Had a level of chicken quaters under the ribs. It worked great.
> View attachment 1564521
> 
> View attachment 1564529


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

dabear said:


> What are the riser pipes with the valves on them for.


Controlling the air intake. They are run up the side so you don't have to bend over to open them. lol

I kind of followed this design. Its a link i found from another 2cooler on the bbq section. Big thanks to him cause i really like this little smoker :brew:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...your-own-smoker-from-a-55-gallon-drum#slide-1


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> They are run up the side so you don't have to bend over to open them. lol


great idea!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tuesdays fishing trip with my boys


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday Picts*

My mud doggin' nephews & daughter.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff SATX said:


> not to armchair quarterback, but i agree!


That's what I was thinking


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a bad view for a morning meeting!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Part Timer said:


> First big cook on the UDS. Had a level of chicken quaters under the ribs. It worked great.


Did you make that smoker yourself?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

My plumeria...have had it for at least 8 years and this is only the second time it has bloomed! Very excited!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Mont said:


> Did you make that smoker yourself?


Yes, i did. I don't want to take credit for the design of it at all though. I followed the design for the most part in that link. With a few exceptions like the exhaust and 2nd rack. I looked at smokers for a while, and was having a hard time breaking the bank for a decent one. I read all the post on this site with guys that have built them and love them, and so i thought i would give it a try. Cost me just under $200 i think for all the parts. It holds temp surprisingly well. And i put it on casters, so i just roll it off the porch and store it in the garage when i'm done. And its light enough i can load it in the truck and take it places with me.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My awesome mountain biking tan.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My baby girls first photo shoot and daddys new toy!

Ready to get some stick time on this phantom and start recording some gopro footage from up above. Should make our hunting/fishing videos sick!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Breakfast on lake austin bright and early last sunday morning


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome pics everyone!!!!!!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

The little man having a blast at my wife's family reunion.










The whole gang


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*OMG !!!!....A "Goat Roper"..????*

Geeezzzee!!!! Does this mean I've GOTTA send him to A & M ???

Aaarrrgghhhhh!!!!....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lots of kiddos in today's pics. Mine made it there and called to see if she could buy a couch. Save your pennies, 'cause college ain't cheap.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tell that joke again!*

The grandkids hamming it up a bit.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Save your pennies, 'cause college ain't cheap.


Texas Tomorrow Fund saved my arse...didn't pay for my son's grad school though lol.

TH


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

OK Mont, let me guess. You said NO WAY!! Right? You Dad's are such push oversâ€¦â€¦ She's a really special young lady- congrats to you both!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Master-Bait'in, few from Sargent, fish for dinner


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A good one


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Trying am alternative way of pain relief

3rd session

Amazing how all those needles in my legs make my shoulder pain cease


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dr Robert Burke made my shoulder pain cease holy chit bro!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Trying am alternative way of pain relief
> 
> 3rd session
> 
> Amazing how all those needles in my legs make my shoulder pain cease


And you're probably afraid of dentists and their one shot....Bah


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

My nice speck.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

ByGodTx said:


> My nice speck.


Great Speck, but a 1000 extra points for a worn out tractor supply cap.


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Uzbekistan*

Steven Atchley.....building ethylene cracker furnaces in Uzbekistan.
Wishing I was home "On the Bayou" fishing!


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Bday present*

For the guy who has everything....dad just asked to take him on a top water bite. Not bad for an evening trip :brew:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

My eldest granddaughter just completed two months in India teaching AIDS prevention to poor Indians for a charity group. She returns today. Proud of her good heart, but I worried every day.

Their last day they dressed up in Indian costume for a group picture along with their Indian hosts. She is second from left.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

got sum pics..


















48 inch king..dolphin slammed it while i was fighting it..i managed to get it into the kayak and the dolphin bumped me then put is dorsal out of the water then went and blew bubbles at me and shook its nose..it did the same sequence for almost 10 minutes..kinda freaky, port a jettys..

BWKC(blue water kayak classic) pre fish..4 kings in an hour on the silver rapala x-rap shad rap at the bob hall standpipe


----------

